# Copier contenu iPod vers iTunes



## Jean40 (11 Janvier 2013)

Comment faire pour copier le contenu de l'iPod classic (bibliothèque, listes de lecture...) vers mon iMac. Pour alléger mon iMac je n'y avais pas conservé les fichiers d'iTtunes mais bien sur un DD externe (via Senuti). Je voudrais désormais remettre tout ce contenu sur mon iMac.


----------



## Jozofa (11 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

Si tu veux réinjecter ta musique dans Itunes, il suffit de lui indiquer où se trouve ta bibliothèque de musique, en loccurrence sur ton HD externe.

Par contre si tu veux injecter ta musique de ton Ipod, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible dans ce sens à moins d'utiliser un programme comme Copytrans pour d'abord copier ton Ipod et ensuite l'injecter dans Itunes.

Mais peut-être que je me trompe ??


----------

